# Boehr- Ski/Tube towing right of way?



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Someone I know had a run in with another boater coming directly at his port side and pushing him in to shallow water. Then the other boater stopped and chewed him out for not giving him right of way as he was towing a skier/tuber (Which couldn't be seen as it was directly behind the boat bearing in on him). I see nothing, and have never heard anything giving someone towing a skier/tuber right of way, the closest I can come up with is boats with restricted maneuverability having the right of way. My assumption is that that would mean deep draft boats in restricted channels, boats that simply can't easily maneuver at will such as freighters, barges and boats towing boats in distress.
Does recreational towing give someone the right of way?
Thanks


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

There is nothing that gives a skier/tuber the tight of way. You are correct in your thinking.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Thanks Ray.


----------



## UPRusty (Oct 1, 2007)

If this happened on Torch Lake it was me. Your friend was correct a boat pulling a skier does not have any more right of way than another. You may want to inform him though that I did speak with the Sheriff and I did have the right of way. He was to wait and go around. Also he was on plane too close to a swim raft on plane. He should have stopped and waited to go around on his jet ski.
Later that evening he went home and typed a letter to me to call the sheriff ( which I did after I recieved his note). His style of delivering the message was driving full speed on a jet ski through a swim area, throwing a note about safe boating on my dock, and taking off at full speed back through the swim area around the swim raft at full speed. Our children and neighbors were all witness to this action by your friend.
I accept full responsibility for being incorrect about the right of way laws of Michigan, however will still teach kids to stay away from skiiers or tubers in tow. It only takes a split second for someone to die. Your friends reckless driving is a violation and if he would like to turn himself in to the Antrim County Sheriff department, he can.
By the way when he stated he was correct and that he was with the coast guard, I backed off my stance until we had checked it out. 
If he was with the coast guard then why would he operate a jet ski in such an unsafe manner.
Please remember safety first.


----------



## UPRusty (Oct 1, 2007)

By the way we were heading at each other. I was not heading at his port side. You cannot push someone sideways. I powererd down as soon as safety was an issue. His only safe option was to stop because of a water trampoline in his way. He was also on plane within 100 feet of the trampoline. We were both travelling parallel to the shoreline.We were 150 ft off the trampoline ( yes there is a marker) Heading north, he was heading south. There were numerous witnesses.


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

yeah BUT

you most always maintain a counter clock wise motion. for long distance 

scott


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

timbergsp said:


> yeah BUT
> 
> you most always maintain a counter clock wise motion. for long distance
> 
> scott


:lol: We dont do that "up north"


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

LOL ok

it is enforced heavy here

scott


----------

